# Obsy's Coffee Corner



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Thought I'd join in and post a few pics of my 1st (and current) setup although I'm sure upgraditus will strike soon. The kitchen counter didn't have enough space so I rearranged my kitchen and ditched a few gadgets to make enough space for the wooden trolley! And I still have a coffee cupboard as well! Serious hobby now but I love it!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's looking really good - Love the sign:good:









A few years ago when I had a Silvia I kept it on a stainless steel trolley with a Mazzer A & wheeled it around our ground floor to wherever it was required. Used to take it out into the garden as well.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Nice set up and looks very organised, i think the sign is just right


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great. Sign is excellent, also like the HasBean mats.

Think I will have to get some of them.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I really feel the passion Emma, I love it!

As I was saying to Gary the other day, I think you're going to go a long way on your coffee journey.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Nick. Forgot to add if you wanted some of my blend sending?

Sign is from next was 20 quid.


----------

